# Trying to wire a 220v outlet for new shop fox table saw?



## Hammy76 (Apr 18, 2010)

My breaker box is on the adjacent wall to the new outlet location and I want to use a 40 breaker for the range or dryer circuit to power it. Can I just wire the new outlet into the breaker instead of splicing the existing lines?


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

For this type of load you should run a new line. If you tie in to the existing lines, you could overload that circuit. You should check to see what amp draw your dryer and range pull when they are heavily loaded then add about 20a to that run your machine. Then ask if the breaker is big enough. Pulling wires is very easy. I hope this helps. If not, let me know. Its very easy to pull new wires for a dedicated 220vac circuit.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Hammy;

The biggest problem with using your existing circuit is that the 40 amp breaker will provide little or no protection to your saw. Follow Todd's advice and put your table saw on a 20 amp / 220 Volt breaker and your TS will be properly protected.

Good Luck!


----------



## Hammy76 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am in the process of getting the power usage #s for the three possible lines. But aside from having the correct size lines outlet and breaker, there is no problem with running the new line directly off the breaker with the other units line as well?


----------



## Hammy76 (Apr 18, 2010)

Good point guys, you are correct. New line it is, don't want to damage it. I just bought a Shop fox 1677 with a 52" fence on craigslist, got it for 550 w/ out and side feed tables, dado blade, and crosscut sled. It's my new baby, so certainly don't want to hurt it. Thanks for the tip guys

Eric Hamilton
www.hamiltonww.com


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Hammy;

You Shop Fox is a great score at that price and yes, you certainly would not want to have a problem.

To clarify previous comment, if you did have a problem with the motor it would have to draw in excess of 40 amps or have a dead line to line short to trip your 40 amp breaker.

A 20 amp breaker would protect your saw as well as the wiring to it.

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I see you are going to a new breaker; that's good. Another thing to remember about an over sized breaker, or splicing lines for that matter, is that the wire, each and every wire, connected to a breaker must be sized to handle the full amp capacity of the breaker. I once bought an old house and every fuse in the fuse box was a 30 amp slow blow type. All the wires in the panel were 10 gauge so I thought it was wired properly. Then when I went to replace one of the outlets with a grounded type I discover it's wired with 14 gauge, only good for 15 amps. What had happened was it was wired with 10 gauge to the first outlet, then 12 gauge to the second outlet then 14 gauge to every thing else on that circuit. So I could have gone into the living room and plugged in two 1850 watt, 15 amp, heaters and never blown a fuse, but could have burned down the house when those 14 gauge wires over heated.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Run a new line and new breaker. Not complicated for DIY. The library should have books on this. Or the local electrical supply house should give the info you need. I suggest you buy from them as a way of saying "Thanks." 
Oh, yes! Put the wiring inside metal or flexible conduit for protection.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with knothead; get a new breaker. Don't try to use the other, let it be used for the load it already needs to carry and protect. A new breaker is around $40, nowhere near the money spent on your new saw.


----------



## chipndrill (Apr 16, 2010)

Hammy

I just got a new table saw mysellf. I usedthe exixting 220v outlet to the dryer. Being we have a gas dryer, I can reserve that outlet for the say. When I got the saw, it came with a 14 gauge wire to the On-Off power switch. 14 gauge. Uh, Ugh. Watch out! So I rewired the On-Off with a 10 gauge at 10 feet. Sorry I cant add a suggestion for the circuit breaker box. All I can say is Steel City suggested the minimum for mie would be 15-20 amp. My circuit breaker dryer outlet is set for 30 amp. So much better than my old 120 volt table saw.
Chipndrill


----------

